# PG Loft or bird car seat



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

This is my car bird seat invention; we call it the PGseat loft. The pictures look so small it may be hard to tell what is about so I will describe: Pet carrier is from local pet store, (Petco carries them too). The loft is made from a try (just the right size) covered in fabric ( so PGs can grip). Loft has a wooden perch that is removable, area for water bowl and food, -room for toys. Loft sits way up on set so birds can see everything going on. It is or course safer for the birds to travel inside the carrier, but oh how they love to ride facing forward watching the world go by! It was the greatest invention ever for me to travel with my PGs. When I stop they are out on the perch, eating and drinking and sightseeing. Mr. Hooters used to always be on my head or arm or shoulder when I drove, and that was a safety worry. Now he loves the loft so much he flies right to it, and waits to go! I am thinking of a Velcro on screen dome for summer, in case I want the windows down.
(sorry I tried the picture thing it is just not working) they are at this strange place in the air somewhere- but this soft ware won't accept them-
http://profile.imageshack.us/user/thepgwear/


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow - you are an amazing seamstress, and a very clever person!
Is that Mr. Hooters in the photo - wearing a little bell? How sweet! What a happy little pigeon! Looks like he has such fun : )

Thank you for sharing this wonderful idea. I wish I had a bird that was well-adjusted enough to go for rides with me. But so far, mine are just getting used to the idea of short visits to the backyard. Maybe in time...


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

It is Betti, getting used to the loft. Mr hooters, loves to go so much so when I get the pet carrier down, he goes nuts, flys on it-in it-around it- and then -when in the car- he jumps on the perch facing forward as if to say- hey I am ready lets go! Betti as went several times with me (even as a smuggled baby) he is only about 3months old, and the tiniest little guy you ever saw. The bell helps me find him. The wonderful thing about PG Wear is how close it allows you to get with your pigeons, being able to take them in the car is such a plus!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a very clever set up for traveling pigeons. You're quite a creative person! Lovely bird, by the way!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is a great idea. I am not too creative so have no idea how I could make it myself. I would love to have my Tiny travel like this. He sits on my shoulder or back of my seat when I take him to Treesa, but I realize it is not all that safe.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I enjoy looking at all your bright colored creations, as I'm sure the birds do as well as enjoy them.

Actually if you click on each picture it will show a larger version of them all.


I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is the most clever idea. I can see it now........"honey, (I'm saying this to the hubby)..me and the piggie are going for a ride".......... yea right....
Just last week I had taken our OB team, 29 birds down to NC for a training toss. I took them in hand crates in the back of my new Jeep Liberty. After releasing the birds, I stacked the crates in the very back and put the back seat back in it's upright position (or so I thought). Picked up Mom and was going to pick up my Grandma, but missed a turn. Slammed on brakes and the back seat fell forward, pigeon crates came crashing to the front, the release doors popped open and pigeon poop went EVERYWHERE.........needless to say, our next stop was to vacuum out the Jeep. I think there's still some poop hiding in places........


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

O.k. it would probably not work for 29 birds, but one or two special- oh yeah!
Sounded like quite a mess!


----------

